# Clever Methods For Buying Cats For Cheap??? Anyone?



## Tomac1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Let me know if you have a clever/alternative/little known method for collecting spent cats. Has anyone had success with finding cats via posting ads on craigslist or backpage? 
What have you had success with??

Evan


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 21, 2011)

Tomac1 said:


> Let me know if you have a clever/alternative/little known method for collecting spent cats. Has anyone had success with finding cats via posting ads on craigslist or backpage?
> What have you had success with??
> 
> Evan



Waste of time. Everybody seems to know what they are worth nowadays.

Jim


----------



## Tomac1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Lame


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 21, 2011)

With Craigslist you will get a bunch of people to play with you and waste your time.
Like I said it seems everyone knows what they are worth, or even more so they think they are worth much more than they are worth. Good Luck

Jim


----------



## nickvc (Oct 22, 2011)

Tomac1 said:


> Lame




You asked the question and got an honest answer from an experienced member of the forum which you may or may not of liked, I'd suggest you show a little more respect or I fear your stay here will be short.

We expect manners and that you show the same respect that you wish to shown to you.

This is a huge subject, refining, and you will not find any better resource than the forum full stop !

Having read your other posts I fear you have a long way to go but if you really want to learn the secrets of the refining world follow the advise given and start to read and learn the basics. I doubt you will get rich, other than expanding your knowledge base, but you might have a fascinating hobby that may pay for itself eventually.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Geo (Oct 22, 2011)

be careful who you buy from. there was a car dealership here that had almost 100 converters stolen from underneath brand new cars in the lot over one weekend.


----------



## fermi (Feb 25, 2012)

The shelter is the best place, and pets-mart and some of the places have adoption fairs on the weekends. There is no need to buy a cat, there are plenty out there that would love a good home.


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 25, 2012)

fermi said:


> The shelter is the best place, and pets-mart and some of the places have adoption fairs on the weekends. There is no need to buy a cat, there are plenty out there that would love a good home.


All well and good, but the cat in question is not a feline, but a catalytic converter. A "cat".

Harold


----------



## rusty (Feb 25, 2012)

Tomac1 said:


> Let me know if you have a clever/alternative/little known method for collecting spent cats. Has anyone had success with finding cats via posting ads on craigslist or backpage?
> What have you had success with??
> 
> Evan



Late last summer I built a homemade car trailer, then picked up scrap cars adding to my stash of converters. Before year end had made enough money from the scrap cars to purchase a crane truck with diesel power. 

I can stack two cars on the truck and haul another behind on the homebuilt trailer. 

The only problem if you can call it that, is since it has become known that I haul scrap cars the neighbors are asking me to to do farm clean ups.

Right now I have a farm to clear of scrap, 5 combines, couple of swather's and hay rakes along with miscellaneous, not exactly what I had set out to do, but do you turn it away. 

I've subbed the job out, the local scrap yard is coming in with his tractor trailer and loader to haul everything out. Less work for me and still get paid.

Anyhow this is what worked for me, buy the scrap car cut off the cat and toss it into your collection.


----------



## netseeker (Feb 26, 2012)

I've thought about doing the same thing but I didn't have a lot to store the old cars until last year. I also have a trailer to cars with so I'm ready. Unfortunately, I had a contract job offer last year so I've spent most of the last 6 months working overseas but I hope to try my hand at hauling cars this coming Spring. It's become popular to place an ad in the local American Classifieds(Thrifty Nickel) so there are now multiple ads looking for junk cars but I'll just join the crowd anyway.

I used to collect cats from salvage yards a long time ago - over 20 years - but that before the spike in PGMs. There was one particular auto salvage that wouldn't allow cutting torches in due to the fire hazard. I got around that by buying a chain type exhaust pipe cutter. Not as good as a torch but I was paying only $7.00 for each cat I brought up to office. I would take my car into the yard, jack the car up and remove the cat. Paid the same for all cats. Hard work but I made some good money for college that way.

Robert


----------



## rusty (Feb 26, 2012)

netseeker said:


> I've thought about doing the same thing but I didn't have a lot to store the old cars until last year. I also have a trailer to cars with so I'm ready. Unfortunately, I had a contract job offer last year so I've spent most of the last 6 months working overseas but I hope to try my hand at hauling cars this coming Spring. It's become popular to place an ad in the local American Classifieds(Thrifty Nickel) so there are now multiple ads looking for junk cars but I'll just join the crowd anyway.
> 
> I used to collect cats from salvage yards a long time ago - over 20 years - but that before the spike in PGMs. There was one particular auto salvage that wouldn't allow cutting torches in due to the fire hazard. I got around that by buying a chain type exhaust pipe cutter. Not as good as a torch but I was paying only $7.00 for each cat I brought up to office. I would take my car into the yard, jack the car up and remove the cat. Paid the same for all cats. Hard work but I made some good money for college that way.
> 
> Robert



If I lived in the city with all the competition I would soon starve to death, to make any decent money you have to leave the city streets for the country back roads.

Heck even if the folks want to keep the old jalopy for sentimental reasons, offer to buy the cat and leave em the car.

Rural folks greet you with a smile, not locked doors and peep holes. Try to avoid planting or harvesting time, unless your looking for work.


----------



## wrecker45 (Feb 26, 2012)

i live in the boonies and get all my scrap free . cars trucks cats aluminum copper e-scrap boats . you name it they are glad to get rid of it . sometimes i come home and can not get in my driveway . one guy named me junkman Jim . that what everyone calls me now...Jim :mrgreen:


----------



## joem (Feb 27, 2012)

wrecker45 said:


> i live in the boonies and get all my scrap free . cars trucks cats aluminum copper e-scrap boats . you name it they are glad to get rid of it . sometimes i come home and can not get in my driveway . one guy named me junkman Jim . that what everyone calls me now...Jim :mrgreen:



That's funny because at my dayjob they call me junkman joe, but hey when they need that little part I usually have it in my "tickle trunk"
Jim: did you get my pm?


----------



## wrecker45 (Feb 27, 2012)

no i did not . Joe. :mrgreen:


----------



## netseeker (Feb 27, 2012)

Going rural is a great idea. My shop and acreage are already in the boonies and there's plenty of small towns fairly close although you'd have to calculate your cost of driving to the town against your profit. I suppose I could make a trip once I had 2 or more cars to pickup at a single town.

My land is located amongst a plethora of trailerhoods, rural homes, farmers and various escapees from the city so there's lots of old cars and other "treasure" parked in yards and farmers are notorious for keeping machinery forever. I think I may try CL and Thrifty Nickel with the rural angle and see what happens. 8) Maybe even try the poster on the telephone pole which apparently works for garage sales so it may work with junk cars too.

Robert


----------



## rusty (Feb 27, 2012)

netseeker said:


> Going rural is a great idea. My shop and acreage are already in the boonies and there's plenty of small towns fairly close although you'd have to calculate your cost of driving to the town against your profit. I suppose I could make a trip once I had 2 or more cars to pickup at a single town.
> 
> My land is located amongst a plethora of trailerhoods, rural homes, farmers and various escapees from the city so there's lots of old cars and other "treasure" parked in yards and farmers are notorious for keeping machinery forever. I think I may try CL and Thrifty Nickel with the rural angle and see what happens. 8) Maybe even try the poster on the telephone pole which apparently works for garage sales so it may work with junk cars too.
> 
> Robert



Using CL is like letting the Fox into the hen house.

Fall and early spring good time to hunt out old cars and machinery when the foliage has either left or just beginning to return. I prefer the fall when the ground is much dryer.

I use a Garmin Nuvi, purchased Prairie Quarters which gives me the legal description of any given 1/4 section plus township. Makes it easy to find out who owns what when the land is vacant and only used for farm land but may have treasures laying about.


----------



## wrecker45 (Feb 27, 2012)

get some cards . give them to the wives . they will nag there husbands till they get rid of there junk. Jim... :mrgreen:


----------



## joem (Feb 27, 2012)

wrecker45 said:


> get some cards . give them to the wives . they will nag there husbands till they get rid of there junk. Jim... :mrgreen:



HA Ha ha ha
but it does work, I had it happen with ewaste


----------



## Marcel (Feb 28, 2012)

Some IT hardware is wired, such as LAN, or comes with to many unknown hardware like UPS. So I guess if you offer to clean up the installation, remove all wires, wallplugs etc. some SMB or private household might be happy to have someone doing it for free (you may even charge a minor amount for that)
Then data is very sensitive to anyone, most people dont know how to finally get rid of their "important business data" (porn collection, love letters etc..).
So you can offer them to rmove all data from harddrives etc. before their eyes.
- open hardrives and scratch the surface, brake or bend the disks or drill holes in them, or poure some acid on them (you learned to use them here, so why not?)
- CD/DVD can be erased in microwave oven, or scratch with screwdrivers, or brake

Some people, who have little knowledge about IT technologie are even afraid of data beeing stored in memory and CPU. Do them the favor and break it in two pieces or hammer them apart and the can sleep well again...
I used to work for a company who did data erasing a a business and you wont believe, how much some companies would pay for that.
So if you combine a service of removal, data erasing etc. you will not only get the hardware for free, but even charge the customer for having the job done.


----------

